# pics of my 93' 300zx



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

HIN show in San Mateo(San Fran 2004)



























Rear cam pic of me taking a pic









Rear can mount


----------



## johnsonsRIDE (Dec 31, 2003)

... wow


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

[italian accent] That is a pretty schweet phucking car mang.[/accent]

Damn, thats nice. like the rear camera  nice little touch


----------



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

*Tenx mang*



Slayer2003 said:


> [italian accent] That is a pretty schweet phucking car mang.[/accent]
> 
> Damn, thats nice. like the rear camera  nice little touch



Tenx 4 the compliments meng LoL ... Your avatar freakin roxors... is that satan lookin out of a womb? LMAO kickass :thumbup:


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

so cool!


----------



## PacificBlue_200sx (Sep 15, 2003)

That's a helluva nice car man, you should be proud.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

pretty nice man
the tails and spoiler arent my style...but still a nice car overall


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

second to say that is the BEST 300ZX i have ever seen. Love the audio and camera


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

looking damn good....not a real big fan of the tails either....But still hella nice


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

HOLY SHIT!!!!!! Nice car......show AND go!!!


----------



## Kalel (Jun 26, 2003)

:jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop:

Holy Sweet Baby Jesus ... that car is sweet


----------



## Atomzzz (Oct 10, 2002)

*Heres some info about the car*



Kalel said:


> :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop: :jawdrop:
> 
> Holy Sweet Baby Jesus ... that car is sweet


I had chosen the new color code from the 2004 infinity/350z if i remember correctly it was "QX1". The white really stands out in the sun. The body kit is mixed... In the front the bumper is Wings West, the center grill is Bomex, the side skirts and door fillers are Stillen, and the rear bumper and Wing are also Stillen. The Tail Light conversion was ordered from Europe from a company named Paul Bailey. I wasn't quite sure if I liked it at first but its grown on me since the install. I get alot of compliments and some mixed feelings about how it changed the look of he car. The interior was done first before the paint, and since these pics have been taken the steering wheel has been changed to a Tenzo R that matches the gray. The seat belts are no longer tan, which is what the color the interior used to be. The shop that did my interior surprised me with the raised flames in the door panels... I really freaked when I saw it for the first time... The head unit is a clarion touch screen, with sirus satelite, and navigation ready. I replaced the Bose speakers wih Boston Accoustic Pro's and two Interfire Amps that push 1300 watts... not a whole lot. The 10" Aluma Pro woofs are clear base woofs with little to no distortion. I added a 15 yes 15 farad CAP that keeps the base crisp. I wanted to redo the truck layout one of these days to a fiberglass enclosure, but if I do i want to keep the custom box and have the fiberglass just cover it.. as the sound is something i dont want to mess with.... Im afraid that if i took the woofs out and put them in fiberglass that it would rattle... I upgraded the suspension to Stillen and had 2" lowering springs installed. The brakes are brembo slotted/drilled and the wheels are Italia Moda6's 18"x9"(Kuhmo tires 18x225x30) in the front and 18"x10"(sumitomo tires 18x285x35) in the rear. I had to mix match to get the right fit profile wise. ANyway, I do appreciate the compiments... I will be showing this car in several shows in SOCAL until November when i move to Denver... next show is August 15th at Little Tokyo Los Angeles if your there stop by and say hello.... Peace Atomzzz


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

looks good, but i would

lose the wing
flush mount the camera
fiberglass that system


good work


----------



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> looks good, but i would
> 
> lose the wing
> flush mount the camera
> ...




awesome car............but i agree with NAH about the wing, it looks to wide for the car or something. just doesnt flow well with it. Other than that looks to be one badass car.


----------

